# Roubaix 2017



## msg98

any information on the 2017 roubaix? Clearly it's pretty early to look for info on it, but the mtb forums seems to have some good info on the 2017 models already; so i was hoping to get some color on roubaix as well. thx


----------



## TricrossRich

2017? I'd be willing to bet that the Roubaix gets redone and the model gets dropped just before the race... I guess it would be a 2017, but I doubt there will be any early info. They usually try to keep it hush-hush.


----------



## Rashadabd

This one is interesting to me because I kind of feel like you already have everything you could possibly bring to a new Roubaix in the new Diverge. I actually wouldn't be surprised to see either a new Roubaix that looks a lot like a racier Diverge or the Roubaix dropped from the line-up all together. There's just so much overlap between those two models that it kind of doen't make sense to have both as they are currently set-up.


----------



## Chader09

Rashadabd said:


> This one is interesting to me because I kind of feel like you already have everything you could possibly bring to a new Roubaix in the new Diverge. I actually wouldn't be surprised to see either a new Roubaix that looks a lot like a racier Diverge or the Roubaix dropped from the line-up all together. There's just so much overlap between those two models that it kind of doen't make sense to have both as they are currently set-up.


No chance they drop the Roubaix. It is their best selling road bike and for good reason. There is some overlap with the Diverge, but they serve different purposes too.

They have similar overlap and gaps on the MTB side (Epic to Camber to Stumpy to Enduro, etc.) Riders can usually ride two adjacent bikes for similar purposes, but there are definitely advantages between them.

The road line is similar (Tarmac to Roubaix to Diverge to Crux). It comes down to the primary needs of the rider.


----------



## robt57

Chader09 said:


> No chance they drop the Roubaix. It is their best selling road bike and for good reason. There is some overlap with the Diverge, but they serve different purposes too.


I do not know if I am the only one, probably not. But my 2014 disc Roubaix was not my fathers comfort bike. And that is what I wanted it for. I wanted it to be more stout than my 2005-6 Roubaix was certainly, but felt they went way too far. 

So will it stay their best seller now? That it really is questionable as to it's once comfort status being negated by that frame IME. I sold it in about 7 months and and did a Custom Steel that covers more ground figuratively and literally.

It seem probably to me the Diverge will surpass the Roubaix for buyers of 'now'. I think the Roubaix has lost it's way. In the end I sold off both of mine. Is it fair to compare production to custom though? Although same cost for me for each.

So not to bash or take away from folks which have bought or have SL4s, enjoy. I am curious if others feel as I do since the SL4 having owned and ridden one. And is the non disc SL4 Roubaix different I still have to wonder...


----------



## Rashadabd

Chader09 said:


> No chance they drop the Roubaix. It is their best selling road bike and for good reason. There is some overlap with the Diverge, but they serve different purposes too.
> 
> They have similar overlap and gaps on the MTB side (Epic to Camber to Stumpy to Enduro, etc.) Riders can usually ride two adjacent bikes for similar purposes, but there are definitely advantages between them.
> 
> The road line is similar (Tarmac to Roubaix to Diverge to Crux). It comes down to the primary needs of the rider.


I hear you and maybe they won't, but most of the differences you are describing are primarily marketing. There just isn't a lot difference between a Roubaix and a Diverge out on the road. In fact, most media outlets thought the Diverge was the new Roubaix when it first was released. http://www.feedthehabit.com/road-biking/specialized-teasing-new-2015-gravel-grinder-roubaix/ 

When you take away the flashy marketing descriptions, it's basically a Roubaix + in my opinion. 

Specialized Diverge review | CyclingTips

There are differences, but I simply consider them logical improvements on what SL4 Roubaix brought to the table. Intelligent minds can differ on the topic though and the guys at RKP agree with you for what it's worth. Even if they keep both the Diverge and the Roubaix, my guess is the new Roubaix looks a lot like the current Diverge with a few bells and whistles added. The purpose of the two platforms overlaps too much for it not to in my opinion. If the Crux is a Tarmac for dirt, and the Allez is a aluminum Tarmac (or now Venge), and the Roubaix a Tarmac for endurance rides, and the Diverge is a Roubaix for gravel grinders, where else is this thing going to go???


----------



## robt57

Rashadabd said:


> If the Crux is a Tarmac for dirt, and the Allez is a aluminum Tarmac (or now Venge), and the Roubaix a Tarmac for endurance rides, and the Diverge is a Roubaix for gravel grinders, where else is this thing going to go???


Maybe it's more about Spesh cross brand market segments. So no holes for folks to buy other brands. IMO, the only short coming beyond too stiff a frame was the Roubaix limit of a 30mm tire. So when to folk just say I will just get the Diverge being that is really the only difference? Or is it being the training and winter bike for the Tarmac owner to be the market niche for the Roubaix SL4 forward?? Tacmac rider likely not to feel the same way I do about the stiffness.. I have a Scott Addict LTD that is more compliant than that SL4 Roubaix was, and with smaller and lighter tires too. Comfort bike to race bike segment not withstanding...


----------



## TricrossRich

Chader09 said:


> No chance they drop the Roubaix. It is their best selling road bike and for good reason. There is some overlap with the Diverge, but they serve different purposes too.
> 
> They have similar overlap and gaps on the MTB side (Epic to Camber to Stumpy to Enduro, etc.) Riders can usually ride two adjacent bikes for similar purposes, but there are definitely advantages between them.
> 
> The road line is similar (Tarmac to Roubaix to Diverge to Crux). It comes down to the primary needs of the rider.


Agree 100%.. Truthfully, the Diverge is not something new.... its just a renamed, much improved Tricross. It serves the same market segment. The Tricross was not the Roubaix and neither is the Diverge.


----------



## Rashadabd

robt57 said:


> Maybe it's more about Spesh cross brand market segments. So no holes for folks to buy other brands. IMO, the only short coming beyond too stiff a frame was the Roubaix limit of a 30mm tire. So when to folk just say I will just get the Diverge being that is really the only difference? Or is it being the training and winter bike for the Tarmac owner to be the market niche for the Roubaix SL4 forward?? Tacmac rider likely not to feel the same way I do about the stiffness.. I have a Scott Addict LTD that is more compliant than that SL4 Roubaix was, and with smaller and lighter tires too. Comfort bike to race bike segment not withstanding...


I definitely think you are on to something here, but my honest feeling on the subject is that if you could blindfold riders while they tested a bike, my guess is that most guys wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a Diverge and redesigned Tarmac Disc in the same size with the same seat post. The headtube heights are the virtually the same, the chain stay is only about 7mm longer and the bb drops about 7mm as well, but Diverge rides so well, I bet you could fool a lot of us.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Agree 100%.. Truthfully, the Diverge is not something new.... its just a renamed, much improved Tricross. It serves the same market segment. The Tricross was not the Roubaix and neither is the Diverge.


How do the Roubaix and Diverge differ concretely? What's similar on the Diverge and the Tricross (which was more hybrid to me than race bike or gravel grinder)?


----------



## robt57

Rashadabd said:


> How do the Roubaix and Diverge differ concretely? What's similar on the Diverge and the Tricross (which was more hybrid to me than race bike or gravel grinder)?


Almost, as in so close to identical in GEOM may as well be the same.

I suspect mainly the fork [width & axle/crown/rake/trail] for bigger tire and rear stay differences for same reason? Touch more slope and standover for the taller tires on the Diverge it appears...

They both appear to be thru axle now as well...


----------



## TmB123

robt57 said:


> So not to bash or take away from folks which have bought or have SL4s, enjoy. I am curious if others feel as I do since the SL4 having owned and ridden one. And is the non disc SL4 Roubaix different I still have to wonder...


i have a 2013 S-Works Roubaix SL4 (non disc) and absolutely love it. Don't think it is even close to being harsh. Mine is about a 51 or 52 I think in case it matters. I do agree with you though that they seem to have stiffened it up greatly from earlier versions and then tried to reintroduce some compliance back into the equation with the COBL GOBLR post. I don't run that post on mine though but do have carbon bars, wheels (Zipp 202FC) saddle rails etc so that may take a little of the sting out of it. It's comfortable, fast and descends well, zero complaints from me. I also have a Cannondale Synapse (circa 2009 I think) the Roubaix is stiffer, but I wouldn't say any more harsh to ride.


----------



## ornoth

robt57 said:


> So not to bash or take away from folks which have bought or have SL4s, enjoy. I am curious if others feel as I do since the SL4 having owned and ridden one. And is the non disc SL4 Roubaix different I still have to wonder...


Like you, I have both a 2006 and 2013 Roubaix (Expert, 61cm, standard post). While it's clear that the ride has stiffened, I don't think that's a bad thing at all. The '06 feels mushy in comparison, and as my riding matured over the years, I wanted something more sprightly, but which still let me dial the fit to suit expeditions beyond 200k. The SL4 is exactly that. For my needs, the SL4 is much improved over the '06.

I also want to agree with TmB that Spesh's strategy was probably to create a stiffer, more responsive frame by moving some of the "comfort" compliance to the COBL WOBL seatpost, which the buyer has the option of taking or leaving. Putting that choice in the customer's hands works for me.


----------



## TricrossRich

robt57 said:


> I do not know if I am the only one, probably not. But my 2014 disc Roubaix was not my fathers comfort bike. And that is what I wanted it for. I wanted it to be more stout than my 2005-6 Roubaix was certainly, but felt they went way too far.
> 
> So will it stay their best seller now? That it really is questionable as to it's once comfort status being negated by that frame IME. I sold it in about 7 months and and did a Custom Steel that covers more ground figuratively and literally.
> 
> It seem probably to me the Diverge will surpass the Roubaix for buyers of 'now'. I think the Roubaix has lost it's way. In the end I sold off both of mine. Is it fair to compare production to custom though? Although same cost for me for each.
> 
> So not to bash or take away from folks which have bought or have SL4s, enjoy. I am curious if others feel as I do since the SL4 having owned and ridden one. And is the non disc SL4 Roubaix different I still have to wonder...


You are literally the only person I've ever heard complain about the Roubaix being too stiff... and it seems to be a major sticking point with you. During the spring/summer I often do a Tuesda night ride with a shop. There are quite a few fast, older dudes, all of them on Roubaix's. They all rave about the ride quality and they're super fast. I rode a SWorks Roubaix once, on a short test ride around a few blocks... unfortunately, it was raining and the ride wasn't long enough for me to really test or compare anything.


----------



## robt57

TricrossRich said:


> You are literally the only person I've ever heard complain about the Roubaix being too stiff... and it seems to be a major sticking point with you.




And the reason it is gone, so yeah. Do you think I doth protest too much? 
Not to mention the steel frame with steel fork that replaced it has a total bike weight of 1 kb more with less DA parts on it. The Roubaix is also porky IMO.

As far as what you have ever heard, let me say this. When it was a few days old, I called Spesh and asked why my ''comfort bike' was less comfortable/compliant than my Scot Addict LTD. The person I spoke with said they were getting a lot of that, and he sent me a CG-R post 2nd day gratis. I assume it was a manager level person to have the power to do that. He also said the 8R and the 10R would ride the same when I said maybe I shoulda got the 10R instead.

Mine was a Sora Disc bike I pulled the wheels day one, and got a Dura Ace groupo on the second day. So the CG-R went on, and then the bigger tires started to get it to ride reasonably nice. I use the term comfort bike, but I did not want it to be like my 2006 was, or the SL2 I test rode to buy in 2012 and passed on. But yeah, it is a whole different animal. 

I already had a go fast bike that was 6 lbs lighter [after I Dura Aced the Roubaix and built some nice wheels 2 lb lighter than stock Axis] that only fits one size smaller tires. And a Six13 Ultegra 4.5 lbs lighter. I guess what I though I was getting it for turned out to be wrong for me. I did not want another race stiff bike, and it was more stiff than race IMO. And stiff in the most non compliant of ways IMO as compared to even my other two way lighter race bikes. For Pete's sake I have a 90s steel 753 frame and fork bike that is a few lb lighter. [Dura Ace too]

The main reason I piss and moan about it it the geom is so spot on for me, I hated to give that up. And the little added length is nice for long fast rides et al. 

And BTW the 'Comfort' claims soon disappeared from the web test after the SL4 came out. It had always boasted being a comfort platform previously.


----------



## TricrossRich

robt57 said:


> And the reason it is gone, so yeah. Do you think I doth protest too much?


Nah... not really. You're certainly entitled to your opinion. I've just read it in a LOT of your posts.


----------



## robt57

TricrossRich said:


> Nah... not really. You're certainly entitled to your opinion. I've just read it in a LOT of your posts.



Did you see what replaced it, or want to for that matter?


----------



## TmB123

*Porky?*

Mine (S-Works) is 6.8kg with pedals, cages and computer mount. Not exactly heavy.


----------



## robt57

TmB123 said:


> Mine (S-Works) is 6.8kg with pedals, cages and computer mount. Not exactly heavy.



Disc bike? Size?


----------



## TmB123

No, like i said above, it's a 2013 non disc, around a 51 or 52, DA9000, Zipp 202 (my 404's are a little heavier), Look Keo pedals, S-Works bars, post and saddle. I can't post a pic from my mobile but it's in the Spesh bike pic thread a couple of pages back.


----------



## robt57

TmB123 said:


> No, like i said above, it's a 2013 non disc, around a 51 or 52, DA9000, Zipp 202 (my 404's are a little heavier), Look Keo pedals, S-Works bars, post and saddle. I can't post a pic from my mobile but it's in the Spesh bike pic thread a couple of pages back.



So as I said,  my 58CM 8r Disc Roubaix I thought porky. I would have had to spend a lot more to even get it under 20 lbs. And use wheel builds that made no sense for a Clyde on a big bike.

Now my 61CM Scott Addict LTD weighs less then your porker.  I just had to, sorry.
10 speed DA and my own wheel build, SL23 on BHS hubs and Lasers. Carbon cages and TI Keywin Pedals. The extra lightness only helps when I pick it up to put it in the back of the SUV. It was 13.6 lb with tubular 46mm Reynolds, but not a disc bike either.


----------



## TmB123

Haha - that's fine. My bike is stock, have made no effort to lighten it at all so could lose some weight here and there if wanted to.


----------



## robt57

TmB123 said:


> Haha - that's fine. My bike is stock, have made no effort to lighten it at all so could lose some weight here and there if wanted to.


As could I on my fat ars. But it is kind of nice to have it be so light that I don't think about not hanging some weight on it and me. But it can get expensive as you probably well know owning the S-Work anything...

I had an S-Works CG-R post on my SL4.


----------



## TricrossRich

robt57 said:


> Did you see what replaced it, or want to for that matter?


I'm sure I've seen it somewhere, but I don't remember it. All I do remember is that you hate the Roubaix and its way to harsh, so that says something. 

but if you want to show me again what replaced it, I'd be glad to look.. I love to look at bike porn.


----------



## 11spd

Will add, more than one review of the SL4 Roubaix has panned the bike for too harsh a rear triangle. So I believe Rob is right. But keep in mind guys that stiffness sweet spot is in the eye or rather butt of the beholder.  The Roubaix has effectively the rear stiffness of a Tarmac which may not play as nice with the rest of the Roubaix geometry compared to the Tarmac because of the Roubaix's more laided out angles.

So Specialized had a plan in mind with the SL4 Roubaix that many don't agree with. I own a Roubaix SL3. To me, quite possibly the Roubaix SL3 is one of the greatest overall bikes ever created. The bike came out in 2011 and I purchased the SL3 Pro frameset in Dec 2011. Most agree the SL2 Roubaix was too whimpy and didn't have the lively feel of a race bike. Too soft and muted and the bike didn't step out when pushed. That all changed with the SL3 which reviewers and this owner love.
Specialized said they increased torsional stiffness of the SL4 Roubaix by 17% but kept the vertical compliance the same as the SL3. This didn't comport with the riding experience however...most believe the relationship between vertical and lateral compliance are even related as one article addressed this relationship about the SL4 Roubaix.

I will steer clear of the SL4 Roubaix. I don't like a rough riding bike...especially within the genre of endurance bike. My prediction is Specialized which is an extraordinary company will reinvent the Roubaix with the SL5 model and give it the ride of the SL3 but with better energy transfer from pedals to the rear wheel like the Tarmac.

PS: the notion that the Roubaix should be dropped for the Diverge is ridiculous. They are different bikes. On pavement or smooth dirt, a Roubaix will smoke a Diverge...more aerodynamic and lighter. A Diverge wins on the rough stuff with the ability to mount wider tires.


----------



## robt57

DP Deleted


----------



## robt57

11spd said:


> I own a Roubaix SL3. To me, quite possibly the Roubaix SL3 is one of the greatest overall bikes ever created. The bike came out in 2011 and I purchased the SL3 Pro frameset in Dec 2011. Most agree the SL2 Roubaix was too whimpy and didn't have the lively feel of a race bike. Too soft and muted and the bike didn't step out when pushed. That all changed with the SL3 which reviewers and this owner love.


Nails my sentiment.

I worked at a Spesh Shop and left just before the SL3 came out. I had a 2006 Roubiax for a long while. The Spesh employee program as good as it was was not going to make me get the SL2. I wish I stayed long enough for the SL3s to have come out. The SL2 felt to me exactly like the 2006, style over function = zip for me. 

For all the drivel about frame and BB stiffness as a myth, a hard [like rockets rides] 50+ mile ride on the 2006 made me more tired than an 80 miles ride on my Addict does. In the end I am glad I got the Addict, but if I had got the SL3 I doubt it would have happened.

BTW, I like the muted aspect. Liked that on the Infinito CV I had test ridden in 2013. As long as the frame is stiff enough for my size and power, a bike that rides like a dream with pumped up 23s I will take all day. But it needs to be reasonable stout in the bottom and rear. The SL4 with 85 lbs in 27mm Paves did not approach the SEXX that was the ride of the Infinito with 120lb in 23s. I like a stout frame, but I am not suffering through a ride = overstiff just so the manufacturer is safeguarding having to warranty their wares. That is how I see it.

But when a 6' 215lb guy says a bike/frame is stiffer than any bike needs to be. I hope folks read it seriously enough to take some extra time to make sure that is what they want. It was not what I wanted with the Addict LTD sitting at home for seasonal riding... I don't ride the LTD in **** weather and like to ride through the winter, thus the disc Roubaix.


----------



## 11spd

Yup...good observations Rob ^^^. Also, your statement about your cushie SL2 making you more tired on a long ride than your Addict I believe is the predicate of why Spesh made the SL4 more race bike efficient in energy transfer to give it easy speed. They were going for a goldilocks scenario of comfort through relaxed frameset angles _and _speed. But... they ended up screwing the pouch by going overboard...a bit too greedy to make the Roubaix more racy. The SL3 was closer to the sweet spot. A guess is Spesh will get it right with the new model. Meanwhile, I will enjoy my SL3. 

PS: Spesh made the same mistake with the SL2 Tarmac. Pros wanted a stiffer bike and Spesh responded with the SL3 which was perceived as bone jarring. Further outcry and they got the SL4 right and improved on it again with the SL5. Sometimes even the big guys don't quite get it right but they adapt and atone and believe this will apply to the forthcoming Roubaix SL5 as well.


----------



## TmB123

I guess for me I probably would have preferred a Tarmac but have a bad neck and back from a car accident many years ago and short arms and legs so for me the SL4 Roubaix was a good thing as it is structurally/ performance wise similar to the Tarmac yet more friendly on the geometry. It probably doesn't handle as well as a "race" bike, but then it can't be too bad as I am faster down winding hills than most people.


----------



## robt57

11spd said:


> The SL3 was closer to the sweet spot. A guess is Spesh will get it right with the new model. Meanwhile, I will enjoy my SL3.



If/when my Addict breaks or otherwise becomes non serviceable... I will have to throw a legs over a some of the SL#s of ROubaix and Tarmacs. I only wish I was not SO between size on the Infinito CV. I was very [like incredibly] impressed with the one I test rode.

At my age of 58 the future may well bring a Roubaix before Addict/Tarmacs et al. I think it is correct to think they will back it down in future releases... perhaps...

It won't be a disc model. I got that covered well with the Strong Custom that came next. And way more to my satisfaction with no need for CG-R et al.


----------



## 11spd

robt57 said:


> If/when my Addict breaks or otherwise becomes non serviceable... I will have to throw a legs over a some of the SL#s of ROubaix and Tarmacs. I only wish I was not SO between size on the Infinito CV. I was very [like incredibly] impressed with the one I test rode.
> 
> At my age of 58 the future may well bring a Roubaix before Addict/Tarmacs et al. I think it is correct to think they will back it down in future releases... perhaps...
> 
> It won't be a disc model. I got that covered well with the Strong Custom that came next. And way more to my satisfaction with no need for CG-R et al.


Rob,
If/when your Addict dies, pick up a Roubaix SL3 Sworks, Pro or Expert model on ebay. Specialized absolutely nailed that bike. Its a very stiff bike btw and I can't budge the bottom bracket out of the saddle and I am 175#. I would be on a Tarmac because I participate in aggressive group riders when most ride more slammed than me...but like the other gentleman with a bad neck, mine too screams if I ride 20 miles with a more traditional race fit. My sweetspot is more stretched out with a higher handlebar to have some aero benefit and not kill my neck. As to the Roubaix's handling. In the butt of the beholder.  The Roubaix SL3 versus say the SL2 which was more lethargic and also throw in traditional short wheel base twitchier bikes...the Roubaix SL3 to me is the most solid handling bike I have ridden with greatest safety margin when riding aggressively in tight quarters. I prefer the handling of the Roubaix to the twitchier Tarmac...others love that nervous feel. I prefer the handling on rails with predictability theme. A nervous handling bike to make takes greater concentration to ride fast in tight quarters.


----------



## dcgriz

My first Roubaix was a 2008 Elite which I still have and converted to one of my commuters, then a 2011 Roubaix SL3 Pro which was replaced under warranty with a 2014 Roubaix SL4 non-disk SWorks. 
I build a set of Velocity Deep Vees with Ultegra hubs for the Elite and a set of HED C2 with Durace 28x32 for the SWorks. Run the Elite with 25 Conti 4ksii or 28 GP 4S and the SWorks with 27 Challenge PR with latex. 
The SWorks is a sweet ride. The frame is efficient and the tires give the bike the comfort I need. I'll take it any day, any trip, over the Elite.

Comparatively with my Ti or my modern steel, the Specialized geometry puts me higher on the bike, 0.5 deg worth, and that's the one thing I would have preferred otherwise.


----------



## 11spd

dcgriz said:


> My first Roubaix was a 2008 Elite which I still have and converted to one of my commuters, then a 2011 Roubaix SL3 Pro which was replaced under warranty with a 2014 Roubaix SL4 non-disk SWorks.
> I build a set of Velocity Deep Vees with Ultegra hubs for the Elite and a set of HED C2 with Durace 28x32 for the SWorks. Run the Elite with 25 Conti 4ksii or 28 GP 4S and the SWorks with 27 Challenge PR with latex.
> The SWorks is a sweet ride. The frame is efficient and the tires give the bike the comfort I need. I'll take it any day, any trip, over the Elite.
> 
> Comparatively with my Ti or my modern steel, the Specialized geometry puts me higher on the bike, 0.5 deg worth, and that's the one thing I would have preferred otherwise.


Can you comment on the difference in personality between the SL3 and SL4 Roubaix?
Does the greater stiffness of the SL4 seem to translate to greater speed? Do you prefer the ride of the SL4 to the SL3 or the other way around?
thanks


----------



## Rashadabd

11spd said:


> Can you comment on the difference in personality between the SL3 and SL4 Roubaix?
> Does the greater stiffness of the SL4 seem to translate to greater speed? Do you prefer the ride of the SL4 to the SL3 or the other way around?
> thanks


I posted an article that discusses the difference between the two below. FWIW, I haven't tested an SL3, but I tested an SL4 and thought it was a great bike. It's basically a race bike with a few key endurance features. The older version seems like it is a pretty good one as well. My old supervisor loved his SL3 and was VERY fast on it. He was in his late 50s and leaving behind guys twenty years younger riding race bikes on serious Oregon alpine climbs. So, I can confirm that neither version is a liability out on the road. 

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4 review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## dcgriz

11spd said:


> Can you comment on the difference in personality between the SL3 and SL4 Roubaix?
> Does the greater stiffness of the SL4 seem to translate to greater speed? Do you prefer the ride of the SL4 to the SL3 or the other way around?
> thanks


I will try but before I begin please know that last time I rode the 2011 SL3 Pro was about 1.5 years ago and with different tires than what I have been running on the SL4 Sworks for the last 6 months. I run the SL3 with 25mm Conti 4000S and the SL4 with Challenge 27mm PR open tubulars with latex tubes. A bit of difference on the tires, as you can see. 

I wish I could come out and say that the Fact 11 made a lot of difference over the Fact 10 of the SL3. I cant say that. Neither bike was a noodle. Both had the tapered head tube. Both bikes had the Zertzs for comfort; the SL4 has them mounted a different way and if you believe the marketing it is for far better results...I haven't seen that but maybe I dont push the bike hard enough to make the differences evident.

Both bikes responded well to aggressive riding although I find the SL4 to "feel" better on this. It responds quicker and more efficient. I am not sure however if the difference is due to the carbon layup or to the greater offset the newer seat post has. To elaborate on this; the Specialized geometry wants the rider forward and higher, I prefer lower and rearward and because of that my customs have slacker seat tube angles so I know this works for me. The new SL4 post allows me more saddle setback and that maybe affects how efficient my power is applied and how I perceive the application.

Both bikes handled fast descents fine. Trail is the same, front-center is the same, cs length is the same, wheelbase is the same. The layup is different but I cant define what that difference means. I no longer do stupid stuff so I cant tell if that would play a role when the bike is pushed to its limits as it may have been intended to. So basically what I'm saying is that a younger athlete may be able to draw the performance out of the bike better than I can. For whatever is worth, my descents are at speeds up to 45 mph and I'm not riding my brakes. Diving into turns was similar although coming out under power seems better on the SL4.

Climbing; I like the way the Sworks climbs. I am a big guy and lesser bikes groan when I get up and tilt them while climbing. This doesnt. It responds very well and it makes me feel its asking for more. The SL3 was similar. If I had them back to back I may have been able to give you more definition on this, but at this point that's all I got. 
The SL4 is supposed to be lighter than the SL3; never bothered to weigh either 'cause I know the difference would be small and non-significant when compared to this rider's weight.

I left Comfort for last because of couple of reasons. First, the tires I run the SL3 and the tires I now run the SL4 are totally different and I'm sure this skews the answer in addition to the time lapse between the trips in my recollection. I did centuries with both bikes but nothing like the course the bike has been named after. I finished with either without feeling being wiped out. I do find the SL4 to be a comfortable bike and its endurance style geometry not overly taxing for long treks. The second reason its the least understood by me (assuming it is a reason in the first place). The SL4 fork is supposed to be "size specific"; not sure how this translates to the SL3 vs. SL4 comparison. I do know I do push towards the upper rider weight limit of either bike and a rider of significantly lower weight may have found these bikes not as comfortable as I have especially if he run them on 23mm tires. 
Lastly, note that my SL4 Sworks in the non-disc version. Since 2015 they are offered only with discs and I am not sure if this has created the need to make the fork blades stiffer although I would expect they should.

Bottom line: The 2014 SL4 Sworks is a great bike. Much more bike that I can tap on. Its comfortable to ride with the right tires over long distances and also can be ridden aggressively if you need do. It accelerates very very very well (not a typo; 3 very's!) and climbs well as well. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## 11spd

dcgriz,
An articulate and comprehensive response to my questions. Thank you very much.
Superb.
My takeaway is...and seems to be an emerging trend, wider tires and lower tire pressure tame ride quality with little negative affect to rolling resistance. I currently run 23c's on my SL3 Roubaix but will go 25 next and run 5 psi or so lower air pressure...I am 175 lbs at just over 6'.

The other elephant...or is that albatross?...in the room is the COBL GOBL seat post. I want to like it aside from being hideous for its functionality that helps to tame a stiffer but rear end that affords better energy transfer from pedals to road speed. But, I cant accept a single bolt rotary seat post binder having owned them in the past resulting in slippage which is inexcusable when the post could have been designed as a two bolt like several offered by Specialized and other manufactures that can't slip by design.

PS: thanks Rashad for the link..one of the best reviews I have read on the SL4 Roubaix. Btw, the other elephant in the room is the bottom bracket and my SL3 Pro has an English threaded BB and another reason to avoid the SL4 with Cobl Gobl and stiffer ride...you get either BB30 or worse aka Spesh's dreaded narrow PF30 for Sworks bikes which btw they killed for 2015. The new Roubaix SL4 Expert with 10r carbon is once again English threaded for 2016. Thank you for smelling the coffee Specialized on your popular Expert model bike. You should wake up and be bold and kill BB30 now for all your top of the line race bikes. Shimano, Campagnolo an most of all the consumer aka us...would thank you and reward you with greater sales setting you apart from other top brands mired in Press Fit hell. FWIW a 30mm crank for those that must and most don't need to...can be bolted to an English Threaded 68mm BB...long spindle 30mm cranks and threaded 30mm ID external bearng BB's already exist for this application.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

11spd said:


> dcgriz,
> An articulate and comprehensive response to my questions. Thank you very much.
> Superb.
> My takeaway is...and seems to be an emerging trend, wider tires and lower tire pressure tame ride quality with little negative affect to rolling resistance. I currently run 23c's on my SL3 Roubaix but will go 25 next and run 5 psi or so lower air pressure...I am 175 lbs at just over 6'.
> 
> The other elephant...or is that albatross?...in the room is the COBL GOBL seat post. I want to like it aside from being hideous for its functionality that helps to tame a stiffer but rear end that affords better energy transfer from pedals to road speed. But, I cant accept a single bolt rotary seat post binder having owned them in the past resulting in slippage which is inexcusable when the post could have been designed as a two bolt like several offered by Specialized and other manufactures that can't slip by design.
> 
> PS: thanks Rashad for the link..one of the best reviews I have read on the SL4 Roubaix. Btw, the other elephant in the room is the bottom bracket and my SL3 Pro has an English threaded BB and another reason to avoid the SL4 with Cobl Gobl and stiffer ride...you get either BB30 or worse aka Spesh's dreaded narrow PF30 for Sworks bikes which btw they killed for 2015. The new Roubaix SL4 Expert with 10r carbon is once again English threaded for 2016. Thank you for smelling the coffee Specialized on your popular Expert model bike. You should wake up and be bold and kill BB30 now for all your top of the line race bikes. Shimano, Campagnolo an most of all the consumer aka us...would thank you and reward you with greater sales setting you apart from other top brands mired in Press Fit hell. FWIW a 30mm crank for those that must and most don't need to...can be bolted to an English Threaded 68mm BB...long spindle 30mm cranks and threaded 30mm ID external bearng BB's already exist for this application.


Roadworthy, is that you?


----------



## dcgriz

11spd said:


> dcgriz,
> An articulate and comprehensive response to my questions. Thank you very much.
> Superb.
> My takeaway is...and seems to be an emerging trend, wider tires and lower tire pressure tame ride quality with little negative affect to rolling resistance. I currently run 23c's on my SL3 Roubaix but will go 25 next and run 5 psi or so lower air pressure...I am 175 lbs at just over 6'.
> 
> The other elephant...or is that albatross?...in the room is the COBL GOBL seat post. I want to like it aside from being hideous for its functionality that helps to tame a stiffer but rear end that affords better energy transfer from pedals to road speed. But, I cant accept a single bolt rotary seat post binder having owned them in the past resulting in slippage which is inexcusable when the post could have been designed as a two bolt like several offered by Specialized and other manufactures that can't slip by design.
> 
> PS: thanks Rashad for the link..one of the best reviews I have read on the SL4 Roubaix. Btw, the other elephant in the room is the bottom bracket and my SL3 Pro has an English threaded BB and another reason to avoid the SL4 with Cobl Gobl and stiffer ride...you get either BB30 or worse aka Spesh's dreaded narrow PF30 for Sworks bikes which btw they killed for 2015. The new Roubaix SL4 Expert with 10r carbon is once again English threaded for 2016. Thank you for smelling the coffee Specialized on your popular Expert model bike. You should wake up and be bold and kill BB30 now for all your top of the line race bikes. Shimano, Campagnolo an most of all the consumer aka us...would thank you and reward you with greater sales setting you apart from other top brands mired in Press Fit hell. FWIW a 30mm crank for those that must and most don't need to...can be bolted to an English Threaded 68mm BB...long spindle 30mm cranks and threaded 30mm ID external bearng BB's already exist for this application.


Wider tires - lower pressure: I prefer wider open tubular supple tires and latex tubes. Rolling resistance is higher because of the lower pressure and for anything but the smoothest tarmac it is a welcome compromise I'll take for better comfort. Less bouncing, less fatigue over long distances with the fatter tires. Twenty years ago it may have been a different story but no more. The front end still responds nicely so I'll take it.
There is an aero penalty as well over the skinnier tires but I'm not racing so it's not an issue to me. The faster you go the more the aero tramps over rolling resistance though.

Single bolt seatpost: not an issue with me with either the SL3 or the SL4. The saddle tilt stays put and I do weigh a few stones.

Bottom bracket: I prefer English 68 and Shimano cranks over anything else. I had the shop fit the Praxis adaptor over the SL4 OSSB and that's what I now run. I wrestled with the "click-click" syndrome of the pressfit bracket on the SL3 for a long time, took a lot of back and forths and finally a Cannondale washer to get rid of it.


----------



## Rashadabd

11spd said:


> dcgriz,
> An articulate and comprehensive response to my questions. Thank you very much.
> Superb.
> My takeaway is...and seems to be an emerging trend, wider tires and lower tire pressure tame ride quality with little negative affect to rolling resistance. I currently run 23c's on my SL3 Roubaix but will go 25 next and run 5 psi or so lower air pressure...I am 175 lbs at just over 6'.
> 
> The other elephant...or is that albatross?...in the room is the COBL GOBL seat post. I want to like it aside from being hideous for its functionality that helps to tame a stiffer but rear end that affords better energy transfer from pedals to road speed. But, I cant accept a single bolt rotary seat post binder having owned them in the past resulting in slippage which is inexcusable when the post could have been designed as a two bolt like several offered by Specialized and other manufactures that can't slip by design.
> 
> PS: thanks Rashad for the link..one of the best reviews I have read on the SL4 Roubaix. Btw, the other elephant in the room is the bottom bracket and my SL3 Pro has an English threaded BB and another reason to avoid the SL4 with Cobl Gobl and stiffer ride...you get either BB30 or worse aka Spesh's dreaded narrow PF30 for Sworks bikes which btw they killed for 2015. The new Roubaix SL4 Expert with 10r carbon is once again English threaded for 2016. Thank you for smelling the coffee Specialized on your popular Expert model bike. You should wake up and be bold and kill BB30 now for all your top of the line race bikes. Shimano, Campagnolo an most of all the consumer aka us...would thank you and reward you with greater sales setting you apart from other top brands mired in Press Fit hell. FWIW a 30mm crank for those that must and most don't need to...can be bolted to an English Threaded 68mm BB...long spindle 30mm cranks and threaded 30mm ID external bearng BB's already exist for this application.


No problem my man. Happy to help.


----------



## Rashadabd

dcgriz said:


> Wider tires - lower pressure: I prefer wider open tubular supple tires and latex tubes. Rolling resistance is higher because of the lower pressure and for anything but the smoothest tarmac it is a welcome compromise I'll take for better comfort. Less bouncing, less fatigue over long distances with the fatter tires. Twenty years ago it may have been a different story but no more. The front end still responds nicely so I'll take it.
> There is an aero penalty as well over the skinnier tires but I'm not racing so it's not an issue to me. The faster you go the more the aero tramps over rolling resistance though.
> 
> Single bolt seatpost: not an issue with me with either the SL3 or the SL4. The saddle tilt stays put and I do weigh a few stones.
> 
> Bottom bracket: I prefer English 68 and Shimano cranks over anything else. I had the shop fit the Praxis adaptor over the SL4 OSSB and that's what I now run. I wrestled with the "click-click" syndrome of the pressfit bracket on the SL3 for a long time, took a lot of back and forths and finally a Cannondale washer to get rid of it.


PF86 is supposed to play nice with Shimano cranks as well. It's not an option on Specialized bikes, but some other manufacturers have gone that way with good results. Praxis and some other conversion kits have received some good reviews as well. BBInfinite sounds like a really good option too for example.


----------



## 1Butcher

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Roadworthy, is that you?


I think you scared him away, but I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## robt57

Still lurking. 

summing up after reading the rest of the post since my last in the thread. . .

If someone has ridden both the disc and non disc SL4 Roubiax [beyond test rides]I would like to hear that comparative assessment. It seems reasonable to assume that the disc has to have some extra stout for the load of discs. So if Spesh put that x-tra stout on both sides, so to speak, on the disc frame it could make more sense of my opinions and sentiments.

I will add the OSBB and cable routing were additional points of contentment/contention for me. I resolved those additional issues myself being a totally self sufficient wrench. I can only imagine what hassle having to revisit the LBS would have been in term of any equation regarding total owner experience.

Mine had foll cable runs to the rear disk and rear DR. The LBS did this and told me they did it to all of them because the had them coming back. I had a mean rash of cable housing tapping inside the DT that about drove me nuts.

I am not on a mission to dissuade anyone from buying a Roubaix. Just to put out there what I experienced.

A 58 Roubaix is a spot on fit for me, a guy that has 3 custom bikes FWIW. Just wanted to say that.

It is easy to spout negatives, but IMO the Roubaix has some real positives. I personally think the geometry is sublime.  There is a lot of it in the custom that replaced it in fact. That just off race GEOM for me and a lot of forks works, especially for 5+ hours of saddle time.

I did not have the SL4 long enough to do more than some 40-50 mile rides. The 2006 it replaced got some centuries over the years. I nee the Roubaix exactly between these two.  If I go there again... But it won't be a disc Roubiax I don't think at this point.

I hope my data point can be useful informationally. This is my intent about having such a strong opinion with the SL4 mostly.


----------



## robt57

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4 review - BikeRadar USA

Thanks for this link/read. It should be read by any one considering a Roubiax.

I still want to know if the disc version is the culprit to my ride quality opinions over a non disc.

Let add that the stiffest wheel I used was a 32 spoke SL25 on XTR hubs. Laser and Rice spokes mixed [wheel on the steel custom now]. In case anyone thought perhaps my stiffness rantings may have come from 50mm carbon wheels. 

In fact I totally thought carbon rims with disc would be where I would go on replacing the stock wheels, until I rode the bike for a bit that is.  Adding to the stiffness in any way was not where I wanted to go personally. And I also built a set of 28 spoke CL25 wheels which I favored over the 32xSL25 set which seemed to add a touch of compliance with same 27mm Pave Vitts.


Ciao


----------

